# Anyone have experience with the Lionel 042 Switches?



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

These guys. Just curious if they are any good? Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't even know that Lionel was making O42 switches! I'm was assuming those are for O27 track, but I found a forum post that mentions these are for standard O-gauge track, aka O31. These are the same as the old K-Line switches, Lionel just brought them back it would appear.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

042 switches are the manual version of 022 switches. They are a good source of parts for 022 switches. The movable points and the screws are the same. I have used the 042 switches for parts for my 022 switches. I have also cut them down to the size of the 3010/3011 switches and put a 022 switch motor on them to make a spur that was close to the main line. It is a fair amount of work but works fine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bruce, look at his link, these are 42" path switches, they're the old K-Line pattern revived by Lionel.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Ah, yes, the old problem of O-42 v. 042. 

BTW, I don't see a link.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look in the first post, guys is underlined, that's the link. Not exactly clear, but since it was underlined, I clicked on it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The O-42 switches are compatible with O-27 track. The 042 switches are compatible with O-31 track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I saw another forum post that stated these were not compatible with O27, but rather the taller O31, so I'm not entirely sure what they actually are. Lionel is typically obtuse in the description of what they work with!


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, some guy on eBay is selling 3 pairs of these switches, new, for $150, think I'm going to give em a shot.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just pulled the 2010 Lionel catalog off the shelf. It's a rebranded K-Line O gage switch with a 42" path (diameter) curve.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

So, it's not an O-27 compatible switch, it is really an O-31 sized track switch?


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure looks that way from the pictures I have been able to research.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's listed in the catalog with other O gage track. This should be O as in O-31 sized. Not O27. Lionel Has made an O27 42" switch for a long time. That is a separate item from this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was my impression as well.


----------

